# Animação De Verão



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all,
Took time out to visit the Animação De Verão festa at Praia da Vieira yesterday (Thursday),
which is basically a festa to mark the opening of the beaches for the holiday season.
Apart from a display of traditional dancing by various local dance groups,there were
food stands selling traditional Portuguese snack foods & drinks,followed by a band in the evening.
A sign of the difficult times was that none of the food/drink stands had queues,something I'd not encountered before.
I'm hoping that things will be better when we return on Saturday for the grilled sardines & red wine!
They also have a band from 10.00 p.m. followed by a firework display.
So,if you're within a reasonable distance of Praia da Vieira on Saturday evening,why not give it a visit.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Lovely place, Vieira is. I went camping once, (caravan), late 70’s, where the river joins the ocean. The fisherman’s went out on rowing boats and we could watch when they pulled the nets out by hand. My friend H. has family nearby, about 20 km from figeira fos, on the national road, his brother, brother in law is one of the chiefs on careira fire station. I have been back not long ago. For me is one of the regions in the country where the truism sharks haven’t spoil the views


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

John999 said:


> Lovely place, Vieira is. I went camping once, (caravan), late 70’s, where the river joins the ocean. The fisherman’s went out on rowing boats and we could watch when they pulled the nets out by hand. My friend H. has family nearby, about 20 km from figeira fos, on the national road, his brother, brother in law is one of the chiefs on careira fire station. I have been back not long ago. For me is one of the regions in the country where the truism sharks haven’t spoil the views


Hi John,
Yes you are quite right Vieira is a lovely place,I actually prefer it in the winter,when you see nature at it's most fierce,with the sea crashing against the rocks.
Sadly they no longer draw the nets by hand,however as you're probably aware there is one of the old boats displayed on the seafront.
As you quite rightly say Vieira & it's neighbour St Pedro do Moel have not been too spoiled by the money grabbing developers,long may it remain so.
My wife & I quite often drive over on a Sunday afternoon after lunch for a bica & a brandy croft,most enjoyable.


----------

